# xmms Radio hören



## KristophS (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
Ich will mit xmms Radio(Endung .pls) hören.
Per Google und Forensuche habe ich auch sehr viele Lösungsvorschläge gefunden ,doch entweder bin ich zu unwissend sie richtig anzuwenden ,oder es funktioniert »einfach« nicht.

Meine »gescheiterten« Versuche:
-im Ogg Vorbis Plugin Streamning aktiviern und einen Pfad (home/kris) zum Speichern angeben
-im MPEG Layer 1/2/3  Spieler 1.2.10 obenstehndes zu tun

Wodran könnte es noch liegen?
Zuerst dachte ich es läge daran ,das ich aufgrund der Firewall keinen »Kontakt« aufnehmen kann ,doch zeigt er mir beim manuellen Hinzufügen des Streams (Spiele Addresse => ...) noch nicht mal etwas an wie  »Keine Verbindung« o.ä.
Er hält -wenn ein Lied läuft- lediglich das Lied an ,aber im »Was läuft grade« Fenster ,steht noch der Titel.
Wenn kein Lied läuft ,passiert schlicht und einfach gar nichts.

Achja ich benutze »Fedora Core 2« und wie man obenstehnden Infos entnehmen kann ,habe ich nicht grade die grrößste Linux Erfahrung.


----------



## Helmut Klein (24. Juli 2004)

Probier mal die URL ohne listen.pls am Ende hinzuzufügen.

Falls es dann auch nicht funktioniert, lad dir mal die listen.pls runter und probiers mit den Servern die in der Datei stehen.


----------



## KristophS (25. Juli 2004)

Danke .
Als ich die Datei ohne listen.pls angegben habe ,kam ein Error ,aber immerhin es war etwas da .
Dann habe ich mir die Listen.pls angeschaut und einen Server ausgewählt (waren DSL;ISDN; Stream etc. da) und ich muss sagen : Top Qualität . Vor allen Dingen geht es  und nun bin ich lustig am Headbangen .
Hätte nicht gedacht das es so einfach ist


----------

